# pomona!! :)



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

whos going to the reptile super show???


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

still not sure. i may be going on a brewery cruise/tour of about 5 breweries.


tough choice


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

ohh man you gotta go! im going both days  im going to stay up in ontario!


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

i wish it was friday too. i could go then.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm going to be carpooling with Jeff (Jeffdart) on Saturday. If anyone is going on Saturday we should meet up some place at the show!!!


-Mike-


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Its going to be great. Hopefully I make it back from Montana on monday. Can't wait for some warm weather.


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

Mikembo said:


> If anyone is going on Saturday we should meet up some place at the show!!!


I'll be there Saturday it would be nice to meet some local board members. 
See you at the show.


----------



## Protean (Dec 27, 2007)

I will be vending at the show. Bringing tanks, presold and hopefully some additional. 

-jason.p


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll be there both days at Evolvstll's table. Should be a great show!


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Jon and I will be there both days with frogs and plants and a couple of vivs. I plan on posting a list of stuff early next week that I can bring if anyone is interested in specifics.

Be good to see everyone
ERic


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

We will be there with a BIG selection of plants, lots of complete vivariums, flies, conversion kits and more.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm trying to carpool from San Diego! I'd drive my self but my car is leaking coolant  . PM if you have a spot. I'll pay for gas to there...

Kristof


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

please post what are you bringing to the show and prices thanks.cesar m.


----------



## Sharkdude (Nov 9, 2009)

Keller and Chris (aka Sharkdude) will be there spectating and procuring some frogs and supplies. 
Couple of spots open for carpool from Garden Grove on Saturday 1/9.

If its warm enough, I'll be in shorts and I'm the dude with an octopus tattoo on his left calf with a blonde 5 year old son in tow (probably in his tree frog t-shirt).


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I plan on getting there Saturday around noon on my way home from golf. I don't know if I can squeeze in any more stuff, but it is always fun to look.


----------



## Imperial_Aquatics (Aug 27, 2009)

Glad I happened upon this thread or I would have missed it.

Looks like I'm going to head up there for the weekend to see what there is to see......!!!!


----------



## theglassfrog (Sep 6, 2009)

eric how much r your vivs going to be and r they going to come with a light or other parts. im just wondering how much money im going to need to bring i will be looking for a female luec for my calling male and i think im going to get into some mantella from protean if he has any on hand at the show. its still up in the air really on what im going to pick up at the show but ill see u at jasons(evolvstll) table for sure. what table number are u guys vending from anyway?


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

I can bring the following to the show but probably not all of it, so if you are interested in anything please let me know.

I have 2 30gallon cube vivs all set up, no lights included unless you buy both, you can have the shoplight that goes over them. $200 each for DB members.

frogs available
luecs
azureus, including adult calling males
nicaraguan auratus
cobalts
brazilian yellowheads
75% orange galacts
salvias anthonyi
orange pepperi
nom. imitator
nom. imitator proven pair
german green imitator
tor line intermedius
chiriqui grande pumilio pair, calling male, juvies
lemon yellow galacts-subadults
tor line tera poto imitator proven pair
vent trio-gold vents from Darren Meyer line
el dorado pums
darkland pums tuss line
cayo de aqua proven pair, juvies
yellow bicolor
mancreek pums
cainarachi valley imitator

Thanks
Eric


----------



## Sharkdude (Nov 9, 2009)

wow! That's some list EricM!

I have two of these same vivs from EricM and both are excellent in terms of construction and plant diversity in them. One has been housing three dart frogs since October and it is doing very well with all frogs healthy and all plants thriving. The other viv I picked up from him just before Christmas and it is awaiting a trio of costa rican auratus from Brian (Melloroo) I am picking up at the show.

Chris

PS 
besides picking up 3 costa rican auratus, my shopping list includes:
coco hut and petri dish
wood, cork bark, and leca supplies for a viv in progress
misc plants, broms, moss, etc for existing vivs and one in progress
springtail culture, and fly culture supplies
and a cool frog t-shirt for my son!

Just this morning, my son said, "Dad, what is today and how musch longer til the reptile show? I'm excited for our new frogs!"


----------



## bmasar (Dec 13, 2007)

Eric, can you post photos of the cube set-ups? Also, do you have a male mancreek?


----------



## Sharkdude (Nov 9, 2009)

EricM sent me pics back in December.
I think these are the two he has available:


















and this is the one I bought in Dec 09:


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Yep those are the tanks, they may be a bit more grown in.

I should have a male mancreek but won't know until I go in and try and catch the offspring.

thanks
ERic


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Just to add a little color to this thread. These are a couple man creeks I got from Eric about a month ago. I bought them as individuals but they have already laid at least one batch of eggs!

First pic is the male. He was calling within an hour of being in his new home. The second in the female. They are from different parents.


----------



## Sharkdude (Nov 9, 2009)

Good times.
It got way too crowded to just browse and talk or take more pictures.
I was overwhelmed and unprepared to be an effective shopper.

Thanks for the new frogs and deals on culture supplies Mellowroo!
Good meeting you Jason and Dane.

small slideshow of some pics.
reptiledepot.com had the nice lookin vertical vivs set up and ready to rock.
http://s164.photobucket.com/albums/u10/sharkdude1/Reptile Show 2010/?albumview=slideshow


----------

